# Megaplex 2010



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I know it's only 6 months away, but anyone here going to Megaplex 2010?

I'm really looking forward to it; it'll will more than likely be my first con


----------



## Rainami (Jan 21, 2010)

I won't, because I'll be at a non-furry con that weekend.

Also, overlapping with Anthrocon might not be the wisest choice.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

Rainami said:


> *snip*
> Also, overlapping with Anthrocon might not be the wisest choice.


 
Uh... Anthrocon is June 24-27 and Megaplex is July 23-25. They don't overlap.

But, I do realize it will be a smaller con because most people plan on attending AC, and Megaplex is only a month after.


----------



## Rainami (Jan 22, 2010)

Fuck, I feel SOOOO stupid now. I thought they were both in June.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Rainami said:


> Fuck, I feel SOOOO stupid now. I thought they were both in June.


 
Don't worry about it! They were both in July last year.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be there. Fifth year in a row, I think, for me.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Where is it?....holy shit ANOTHER Florida fur?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Where is it?....holy shit ANOTHER Florida fur?


 
It's in Orlando. My broke ass doesn't have to travel very far


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

lucky, I live in Crack-sonville.
....wait, I thought it was Kissemmee?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lucky, I live in Crack-sonville.
> ....wait, I thought it was Kissemmee?


 
There's more meth than crack in Jax 

Sorry, Your right. I always lump Kissimmee in the Orlando.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There's more meth than crack in Jax
> 
> Sorry, Your right. I always lump Kissimmee in the Orlando.



I'd love to go but I probably won't have monies v.v
Mid-Florida gets all the fun!


----------



## Rainami (Jan 26, 2010)

I just reexamined my schedule and I might be able to make it. No promises.


----------

